# are snakeheads more aggresive than pirahnas?



## Black Diamond_15 (Sep 20, 2003)

:rock: i have a black diamond rhombeus and i was thinking is a snakehead more aggresive than a rhom? and how long does it take for my rhom to reach its adult stage? its 5 inches


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

snakeheads are ugly as fck and they seem like boreing lil shits. piranhas are much better!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o and once 4 inches, it grows at about a rate of 1 in per year after that size for most serra species, give or take.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

snakeheads get big quickly
you will need a verty large tank within a year


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

snakeHs are not boring, theyre more obvservant but not skittish like a P will be.

snakeH will spank a P.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> snakeheads are ugly as fck and they seem like boreing lil shits. piranhas are much better!


 ugly????


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> wrathofgeo said:
> 
> 
> > snakeheads are ugly as fck and they seem like boreing lil shits. piranhas are much better!
> ...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Okay can we put both a SH and a P together?? If not, then the survivor will provide which is stronger


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

make it a moment in fish history P vs. snakehead


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenocobra said:


> make it a moment in fish history P vs. snakehead


the snakehead will take it down...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Black Diamond_15 said:


> i have a black diamond rhombeus and i was thinking is a snakehead more aggresive than a rhom? and how long does it take for my rhom to reach its adult stage? its 5 inches


 rhoms are very very slower grower.i believe its and inche a year..


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Look at those teeth!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thePACK said:


> wrathofgeo said:
> 
> 
> > snakeheads are ugly as fck and they seem like boreing lil shits. piranhas are much better!
> ...


 ...yep, still ugly...


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> snakeheads are ugly as fck and they seem like boreing lil shits. piranhas are much better!


 im gnna have to disagree with you here man. theres plenty of dwarf snakeheads that have lots of color and heres a pic to prove they can be plenty colorful. oh also i used to own some dwarfs that were very interesting. they were never shy and always came up to the front of the tank when id pass by and begged for food. they were also fun to watch when being fed as theyd tear up anything i tossed in for them.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

haha oops sorry for the huge pic. i dunno maybe someone can resize it im feelin a bit lazy. anyhow snakeheads are not boring and dull. as for a battle between a p and a snakehead it all depends on what kind of snakehead and what kind of p.


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

I'll take aggressiveness over beauty anyday.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i rather have both, but beauty is better


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

snakeheads are more aggressive, better looking, hardier, cooler, and more food responsive than ps. I love my ps but I would take a channa over them anyday. Snakeheads are not skitterish at all like ps, not afraid of light, eat like crazy, can be hand fed (mine was), have kickass teeth, and will kill any fish that trys to attack it. A snakehead would destroy a piranha.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> Snakeheads are not skitterish at all like ps, not afraid of light, eat like crazy, can be hand fed (mine was), have kickass teeth, and will kill any fish that trys to attack it.


 Sounds like my natts...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i like both the same for different reasons. SHs are more curious about things outside the tank, theyll eat from your hand, theyl kill if theyre hungry. Ps, you just cant beat a feeding frenzy.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I want to sell my boring Ps for a badass snakehead. All I need to do now is find 1 for sale


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Snakeheads, are more aggressive, cooler looking, more bad-ass and would eat Ps for lunch, but that doenst make them good pets. They need huge tanks.. 300+ and are known for breaking glass tops and leaping onto the floor. I wouldnt even think of keeping one in a glass tanks. Piranhas make better pets.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

> Snakeheads, are more aggressive, cooler looking, more bad-ass and would eat Ps for lunch, but that doenst make them good pets. They need huge tanks.. 300+ and are known for breaking glass tops and leaping onto the floor. I wouldnt even think of keeping one in a glass tanks. Piranhas make better pets.


BDKing hit it right on the head. That's exactly how I feel. Although I feel snakeheads are a lot cooler, they should not be kept unless they can be housed properly.


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> i rather have both, but beauty is better


 Beauty won't matter when a nice big mean ugly snake head is gobbling its beautiful (piranha) ass down LOL. But a nice school of colorful super reds would reap havoc on a snake head LOL. I guess we all made our point here.


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

I think a rhombeus would destroy a snakehead. Snakeheads r aggressive eaters but not outright aggressive like a red devil... My money on the rhom. Nothing is as aggressive during feeding time aa a snakehead though. Don't get me wrong I love both. Wish i could get snakehead. There's a video On utube snakehead vs red
Piranha n snakehead loses jaw unfortunately.... Sad cuz it was beautiful


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ i HATE those vs. videos. it makes me wanna puke when i see jackass people throwing in amazing fish to see "who will win" or just for fun knowing one is going to die.

the most aggressive fish is impossible to say. its all circumstantial. the most dangerous piranha for instance is one flopping around outside of water snapping away. but on the same token a full grown snake head would inhale a red belly. or a starved group of the same reds would destroy a snakehead. point is potential. piranha have dentistry that sets them apart from lots of fish, but can and do fall victim to even large catfish for example...something no one might assume would be more dangerous. 
i believe in the animal kingdom size matters a lot. its why the pacu mimics a piranha until adult size at which point its so imposing it needs not worry about being attacked under normal circumstances.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

My money would be on apple ... Back in 2003.


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Agreed they are pretty disgusting.. I know theres a whole debate on if fish feel pain but even if they don't its still either a waste of a life or the fish is damaged badly. I like agressive predators from piranhas to tigers but don't like to see animals get Mauled for ammusement of others. Btw i have had a rhom one day not acting like an expert lol just saying in my experience people confuse hunger agression (oscars)with territoritorial agression (red devil) Btw theres milions of those damn vs videos... Should be illegal like dog fighting... Whats the difference?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i agree with you man
but the sad truth about people is this...only if theyre cute does society care. no one gives a sh*t if people deep fry still breathing fish live and start eating it...but speak meanly to a dog and your a dead beat 
i always find it funny how people bitch about one thing and do the other. i humbly accept the fact that animals, including myself, eat eachother. and the animal kingdom is no fairy tail. but when you are the OWNER of a pet...any pet....youve more or less are god to that pet and have the ability to care for or abuse it. and if you so chose to watch it maul other pets or be mauled....thats all i need know about who you are as a human


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

U hit the nail right in the head about animals being cute.. Perfect example .... Sharks n dolphins/whales.. Now both are endangered right? Well what animal isn't anymore except friggn roaches lol... People could careless about sharks. There's this a-hole names Vic haislop who made it his mission to kill as many great white n tiger sharks cuz they attacked people n killed animals he likes such as dolphins, turtles n seals. This guy thinks he's Zeus himself! Who the hell made him judge n jury. If u watched shark week ur whole life like me u may kno him.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so he kills sharks because they kill people dolphins and such? then by that logic he should hunt humans down because the amount of other people and dolphins and sh*t killed by us dwarfs any other animal lol

dude sounds like he grew up with daddy issues. who has the fuckin time to go avenge turtles and dolphins? and whats he avenging? nature being nature??
god im ashamed to be this species sometimes


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

If u google him i believe he caught the largest gw shark ever 21+ feet. Pics all over the net. This massive beautiful animal dead n a grotesque trophy for this prick. I Said it b4 id kick his ass right in the water with the sharks if alone with him on a bloat w nobody around lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

went to this "no fishing" pond in the country with my girlfriend today. you could feed ducks and fish. it was AMAZING how huge the fish were. and frankly how healthy the whole pond was. seems when natures allowed to have a tiny little nook where people cant f*ck with it and litter and hunt/fish it to death it does pretty damn well.

i always have mixed feelings when i see a huge trophy. on one hand its pretty damn cool to see it...on the other i think, what a waste of an awesome animal.

ah well, different strokes for different folks.


----------

